# How do I get Local HD channels in Los Angeles



## westfield60 (Jan 4, 2006)

I just got a HDTV a few days ago (HD built in). The SD Dish Network box that I have produces a decent picture on the TV, but nowhere close to the HD picture in the store where I purchased the set. 

I called Dish Network and for $49.00 they can put in a new HD dish and a new HD receiver and for an extra $10.00 from what I'm paying now I can get their Bronze HD package, but if I don't subscribe to the package I will have to pay a $6.00/month fee. I looked at the HD package channels and most of them did not interest me. 

I know that my local channels like KABC and KCET and maybe others do have certain shows in HD. My question is how do I pick these up. 

1 - Do I get the HD dish and HD receiver and pay the $6.00 fee to get these local HD channels?

2 - Do I need to get the HD dish and receiver and purchase the HD package in order to get these locals too?

Customer service at Dish Network was confusing as hell and the two reps that I spoke with contradicted each other so I'm not sure who to believe.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

First off you need determine what you can get. I am in SoCal and you can get a ton of channels OTA but it depends where you are. You can get all majors, KTLA, UPN, PBS and more. 

You don't need Dish to get OTA. You can get a regular OTA receiver hook it up to antenna and you are good to go. It is not that simple though.. OTA is a bit of an art to get things going. antennaweb.org is where you should start and there is a local HD forum at AVS Forums that should provide some info. 

That should get the ball rolling. If you don't want the extra channels of HD that Dish provides and are only concerned with LOCAL OTA then you can get it with a OTA HD receiver.


----------



## westfield60 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Ron that is really helpful. 

Couple a quick questions, I went to antennaweb.org and don't quite understand some of their lingo. What is the difference between DT vs HD they have channels like KCBS-DT and KCET-HD?, the other thing is since I am in an apartment I can't really stick an outdoor antenna somewhere. I suppose I can get an indoor HD antenna but I'd hate to have to move the antenna constantly to get certain channels. On the map at antennaweb it made it seem like you'd have to point the antenna in one direction to pick up some channels and in another to pick up the rest.

I checked with Dish Network and 5 of the locals will be in HD. Will the others be in Standard Defintion or Digital?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DT is Digital TV. I did a scan and I did not see KCET-HD. Not sure if there is a difference in this regards.

As for indoor vs. outdoor what is antenna web telling you in regards what type of antenna do you need? You should not have to repoint your antenna. I don't to get all the channels I need. 

One thing I always say. Getting OTA is an art. Takes some patience and playing around to maximize your signal and depending on your location your neighbor might get it while you will not.


----------



## westfield60 (Jan 4, 2006)

Once again Thanks Ron.

I couldn't resist any longer so I dashed to BestBuy and purchased their best Ampliflied INDOOR HDTV antenna. I hooked it up and the TV setup found all the digital and analog channels. However most looked terrible and a few looked spectacular, particularly if they were DT channels. The one that blew everyone else away was KCET-HD (channel 28). This is broadcasting in HD in widescreen format. The Picture looks amazing. 

However I think I'll have to return the Antenna because like I said channels 2,9,11 and 28 were great but others were bad. In order to get 4,7 and 13 good I had to turn the antenna in a completely different direction which then threw off the original ones. 

But I loved the signal on that KCET-HD.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

What did antenna web say? The amp might have made it worse.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If you can't have an outdoor antenna, then what do you use to get DISH Network? It's an "outdoor antenna" isn't it? 

Just try a small UHF antenna out by the dish, and see what happens.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

A good outdoor antenna should be part of everyone's home theater system, IMHO.


----------

